# 2012 ICC Board Election



## jpranch (Apr 2, 2012)

Well Ladies and Gent’s it is that time of year again already. I submitted all my paperwork today to the ICC to run for the board of directors again this year. I came close last year with 46% of the last vote but close does not count. I’m hoping that many of you here on this board will be willing to help me again this year and perhaps also be in Portland for the annual business meeting. I also sent out a letter to all the ICC Chapter Presidents requesting support today. Later this spring I will be putting out another election video and will post the link here when it is complete. Last but surly not least I want to say thank you to all here that supported me last year! So here we go….!!!


----------



## Alias (Apr 2, 2012)

Jim,

Looking forward to Portland.  Anything I can do to help campaign, let me know.  Do you need donations?

Sue  :cowboy


----------



## jpranch (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks. No donations right now. I'm just trying to get a little better organized earlier this year.


----------



## Phil (Apr 3, 2012)

Are any members besides governmental members allowed to vote for the Board of Directors?


----------



## jpranch (Apr 3, 2012)

Phil said:
			
		

> Are any members besides governmental members allowed to vote for the Board of Directors?


No. See the bylaws section 2.1.1.1.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow. 70 views, one comment and one question? Perhaps I don't have the support I was hoping for? No offence just wondering?


----------



## Mule (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe it's because we don't need to know anything else about you! We know who you are, we know you will represent us well, and until you announce that you would appreciate assistance, there is no need to comment...........why ask questions? You are you and you are the person we support!

By the way...what questions are you looking for? I know you like Coors light.....you fell off your horse...you got back on! Just like you are going to do with the ICC...you fell off...you're getting back on!


----------



## jpranch (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Mule! I swear you always make me laugh! I really appreciate that.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, it's just we all are on board (pardon the pun) with you Jim. Hoping I can make it to Portland.


----------



## David Henderson (Apr 4, 2012)

Jim, I'm hoping to make it also.


----------



## High Desert (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll be there Jim. If you can swing it, OBOA has their annual meeting in Bend, OR July 19-20. You could really score some points with Oregon folks if you met them in person.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Apr 4, 2012)

Jim, I am delighted to see you are throwing your hat in the ring again!  I hope to see you in Portland, and will support your campaign in any way I can.


----------



## Phil (Apr 4, 2012)

jpranch said:
			
		

> No. See the bylaws section 2.1.1.1.


Thanks for the information.  I did not think that I would be able to vote for you, but it does not hurt to ask. I originally joined the ICC to get the 2009 IBC. Since then, I have bought a few books from the ICC, skimmed the periodic emails for items of interest, and renewed my membership last December.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you all! High Desert, Thanks for the information. I'll do my best. Terri, perhaps we will finally get to meet in person! Phil, you are welcome.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 13, 2012)

I would like to extend my thanks and appreciation to the good people of the Northwest Washington Chapter! I just received an email via Linkedin that  they have voted to support me this year in Portland.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 13, 2012)

That's great Jim! I plan on trying to get the CO Chapter to also support you, last year I was told the Chapter historically does support individuals running for ther BOD. We'll see what I can shake up.


----------



## ewenme (Apr 13, 2012)

Jim:

Now would be the time to connect the 'Region 2" folks into your campaign, even they are not completely organized. The Idaho Association of Building Officials is in support of the Region 2 effort. If you could arrange some time to either come to and IDABO meeting, or chime in one one their tele-conference meetings, that would also be beneficial.

You'll have my support again this year, and hopefully, my vote in Portland!

Thanks for staying the course in running again. Presence makes a huge difference. Your face and name will be recognized!

Carol


----------



## jpranch (Apr 13, 2012)

ewenme said:
			
		

> Jim: Now would be the time to connect the 'Region 2" folks into your campaign, even they are not completely organized. The Idaho Association of Building Officials is in support of the Region 2 effort. If you could arrange some time to either come to and IDABO meeting, or chime in one one their tele-conference meetings, that would also be beneficial.
> 
> You'll have my support again this year, and hopefully, my vote in Portland!
> 
> ...


Thanks Carol. It's in the works. I have been working on the Region II formation but have not specifically asked for their support. Just way too early but I think they all know? You bet I'll get in touch with IDABO. It will more than likely be a conference call as time and money are both in short supply right now. Thanks again.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Apr 13, 2012)

Remember to take your cowboy hat off indoors.      friendly advice. I will try to get a plug in with the pres if I ever see him.


----------

